
What are BI / Data visualization tools that work on top of Hadoop - uditbatra
Can you guys recommend any BI &#x2F; Data visualization tools that work well directly over Hadoop&#x2F;Hive?
======
mindcrime
If you use a "SQL on Hadoop" engine like Impala, you can use any standard
ODBC/JDBC based tool, like Tableau, BIRT, Pentaho, etc. We have used Tableau
with Impala quite a bit and that combo seems to work reasonably well. The SQL
on Spark engine would probably work just as well, but I haven't tried that
yet.

